# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker 27-04-2017 update summary

## mohamed73

*DC Unlocker V1.00.1368* 
Added:
Bootloader code reading, network, FRP, Huawei ID unlock for:  
Huawei Honor 8 Lite 2017  
Huawei Honor 8 Youth Edition
Huawei Honor Magic
Huawei Honor V9
Huawei MATE 9
Huawei MATE 9 Pro
Huawei NATASHA  *Huawei P10
Huawei P10 Lite 
Huawei P10 Plus*  
Unlock support for modems:
Huawei ME906J 
Huawei E5338 
Francais language (special thanks to *dd75*) 
* bugfix: HiSilicon read bootloader code "AT command error"  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *HCU-Client V135* 
SIM CARD mode change added (SINGLE-DUAL)
Huawei 2K Hisilicon unlock fixed.
Other bug fixes  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *DC Phoenix*  
NV backup writing added for:  *P8 lite ALE-L21,ALE-L23*
Honor 6X BLN-AL10
Honor 5A CAM-L21
Honor 4X Che2-L11,Che2-UL00
Honor 4C CHM-U01
Mate S CRR-UL00
P9 EVA-AL10,EVA-TL00
Honor 8 FRD-AL00,FRD-AL10
P8 GRA-UL00
Honor V8 KNT-AL10,KNT-AL20,KNT-UL10
Honor 5C NEM-AL10 *Mate 8 NXT-AL10*
Honor 6Plus PE-TL10
Honor 7 PLK-UL00 *P9 plus VIE-AL10
P9 lite VNS-L31*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## محمد ابوعمر

اشكرك اخي الكريم

----------

